# The Fantasy Tale of Ealadhach



## sherief83 (Oct 26, 2019)

Hey Guys,

I was playing around with a brand new template with existing old libraries that I was experimenting with.

I feel they still stack up to all the hype out there for newer libraries.

kinda wondered how you'd all react to it and if it measures up to the latest out there.

The Piece has a bit of wide dynamics.

update 7/4/20: removed this piece as it will be part of an album called the Kiss...not that anyone will be reading this anyway lol its also getting a bit of touch up on a few parts to fit in with the other 3 for a total of 4 movement to this lovely Kiss Album


----------



## BlackDorito (Oct 27, 2019)

Good lush textures and interesting modulations. If I was to suggest something to think about it would be to consider stating more definitive thematic material. On first listening for me, the melodic material kinda wanders onward sounding good, but hard for me to capture theme statements, theme developments ... the things that retain listener interest. [my standard caveat applies: repeated listenings will make the material more familiar and easier to follow attentively]. Cheers!


----------



## Username (Oct 27, 2019)

Hi Sherief, I first stumbled upon your music a few years ago on Youtube, and still listen from time to time. (Several times per year) It's good to hear that you have kept the extra wide dynamic range. Acheiving a "Bernsteinish" and Mahleresque result from VSTIs is no small task, I am sure.

I guess that this kind of stream-of-consciousness where a lot of unstructured melody and harmony exist for it's own sake and continually seek to struggle towards beautiful resolution, is your final goal. I'd guess the effect would be partially lost if the nuts and bolts of it all were plain to see. This goes for all of the music I have heard from you. Please keep doing what you are doing, AFAIK you have no company in your endeavor.


----------



## sherief83 (Oct 28, 2019)

BlackDorito said:


> Good lush textures and interesting modulations. If I was to suggest something to think about it would be to consider stating more definitive thematic material. On first listening for me, the melodic material kinda wanders onward sounding good, but hard for me to capture theme statements, theme developments ... the things that retain listener interest. [my standard caveat applies: repeated listenings will make the material more familiar and easier to follow attentively]. Cheers!



Appreciate you taking the time to listen, I suppose I have always gotten that suggestion, it must be very disjointed at a first listen for some not knowing what to expect.

I have noticed and sometimes for me to judge a piece properly, i'll leave it for a long time to forget about it so when i come back, i can see exactly what you're describing. I know what you're feeling for sure. but as you said, if it was an interesting listen, repeat listen will settle it all in and that is what sold me on its final form  

for some odd reason out of everything I made, this particular piece once settled in is the most attractive to me personally out of anything else i've made but naturally i'm the composer so you can't take my word for it lol and it might just be the honeymoon period that I go through with every piece but just the fact that I've had it on more repeat play for so long now and can't get enough of it. perhaps it did hit very close to my own heart  

Overall i'm happy with it minus the technicality of VI, but your thought is valid and, yes, it might need repeat listen to settle it all in.


----------



## sherief83 (Oct 28, 2019)

Username said:


> Hi Sherief, I first stumbled upon your music a few years ago on Youtube, and still listen from time to time. (Several times per year) It's good to hear that you have kept the extra wide dynamic range. Acheiving a "Bernsteinish" and Mahleresque result from VSTIs is no small task, I am sure.
> 
> I guess that this kind of stream-of-consciousness where a lot of unstructured melody and harmony exist for it's own sake and continually seek to struggle towards beautiful resolution, is your final goal. I'd guess the effect would be partially lost if the nuts and bolts of it all were plain to see. This goes for all of the music I have heard from you. Please keep doing what you are doing, AFAIK you have no company in your endeavor.



Thank you! I genuinely appreciate it and glad you've been around for that long! not sure if i'm improving musically or getting lazier as the years go by lol

I like how you mentioned the struggle towards beautiful resolution, to me that is life. it is very real that way, nothing is handed to us perfectly, sometimes its a mess, its un sure of it self, a set back. It wants to be derailed and go back but then you PUSH very hard with sweat and tears to get to those big moments where you Earn it and no one can judge you for it. 

I'm not overly conscious of it in the composition process though so it must be my musical DNA. Also to share with you From a technical point of view, basically being your own conductor helps those approaches, timing it with your hand which knows you alot more than a DAW's metronome. 

Thank you again for your thoughts, helps me keep going and produce these personal works!


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Nov 1, 2019)

sherief83 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I was playing around with a brand new template with existing old libraries that I was experimenting with.
> 
> ...



I tip my hat, as per usual.
Very dynamic indeed! I for one am very interested to hear what this template is made up of. I think the libraries have proved themselves to be capable, particularly when it comes to dynamic range and musical performance (something some of the more recent releases appear to struggle with).
There's always mix tweaks one could do, especially with a piece of this length, such as the trumpets at 10:00-11:00 getting a little funky (are they muted?), or the flute + oboe doubling at 7:10 could be a little more separated so it doesn't just sound like a honky flute, but there are so many LOVELY moments in this. Extremely close to resembling a live concert performance. Your strings are always incredibly musical, and the brass at 4:12! Tasty stuff.


----------



## sherief83 (Nov 1, 2019)

Jdiggity1 said:


> I tip my hat, as per usual.
> Very dynamic indeed! I for one am very interested to hear what this template is made up of. I think the libraries have proved themselves to be capable, particularly when it comes to dynamic range and musical performance (something some of the more recent releases appear to struggle with).
> There's always mix tweaks one could do, especially with a piece of this length, such as the trumpets at 10:00-11:00 getting a little funky (are they muted?), or the flute + oboe doubling at 7:10 could be a little more separated so it doesn't just sound like a honky flute, but there are so many LOVELY moments in this. Extremely close to resembling a live concert performance. Your strings are always incredibly musical, and the brass at 4:12! Tasty stuff.




Thank you JDIG!! your comment on the mix is very noted, a few more things in the mid range could be adjusted as well in addition to your thoughts.

Here is the list:

VSL Free Big Bang
CSS
Cinesample Perc Timpani/Cymbal
Eastwest Hollywood Brass Gold (trumpet only)
VSL (Flute) (Highly distorted which I wasn't overly sure about)
Spitfire Tundra for additional String/woodwinds tricks.

Thats all of it. Probably crosses $1100, but if you've owned one or two of these through out the years. they're still highly capable with plenty of life left in them.


----------

